# Popup Fentser öffnet sich Automatisch!



## Rambo51 (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit einem Popup Fenster ein Musik Player öffnen. Allerdings möchte ich das sich das Popup Fenster automatisch öffnet, also die index.php wird geladen und dann öffnet sich auch schon das Popup ohne auf irgendeinen link zu klicken!
Ist das irgendwie realisierbar? Wenn Ja, wie würde es gehen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruss Rambo51


----------



## Gumbo (28. Oktober 2005)

Mit JavaScript ist dies möglich:
	
	
	



```
document.onload = window.open(…)
```
Weitere Informationen zur window.open()-Methode


----------

